

Ask YC: Lightweight Python HTTP server? - tx

We're starting a new server-side multi-platform project which will be 100% Python, and we need a Web UI for it. The software will have to run well on Linux and Windows.<p>This is NOT a public website, therefore the load will be quite low, within 1-5 requests a second in most extreme cases.<p>I am new to Python, coming from Ruby/C++ but I know about various Python web frameworks, and I'll look into all of them, but you still need to run a web server "in front" of all those frameworks.<p>Since we're not hosting the product (it will be sold as an installer to enterprise customers), we'd like to provide a "boxed" solution: HTTP server + Web Framework + Python Application in one tight and easily configurable package. Again, it needs to run on Windows too.<p>Since hackers news is heavy on good Python hackers, I figured I'd better ask for your advice. Can I bolt on Pylons or something like this on top of built-in Python HTTP server? Or shall I look around for Python-analog of Mongrel? Or "embed" something like nginx maybe? SSL is a must-have requirement.<p>Thank you.
======
hbien
You can bundle a production server using CherryPy's server:

[http://www.eflorenzano.com/blog/post/hosting-django-site-
pur...](http://www.eflorenzano.com/blog/post/hosting-django-site-pure-python/)

Then your users can proxy requests from a certain port to CherryPy.

The guys from silver stripe bundled their django app for a windows installer
(only windows) using TooFPy:

<http://www.silverstripesoftware.com/blog/archives/51>
<http://pyds.muensterland.org/wiki/toolserver.html>

------
jackdied
A little googling turns up

ASPN cookbook recipe for a simple SSL server
[http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Cookbook/Python/Recipe/4424...](http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Cookbook/Python/Recipe/442473)

The MeTooCrypto package from the Chandler project
<http://chandlerproject.org/bin/view/Projects/MeTooCrypto>

